

On MicroSD Problems - bentoner
http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=918

======
jws
This a good description of microSD sourcing based around a bad batch of
Kingston cards and survey of a half dozen other cards. The author probes their
embedded id information and then dissolves their cases to expose the dies
revealing the source of their chips.

------
jrockway
Great article. This is exactly the sort of thing I want to see on HN, but of
course it's buried on the second page, unlikely to ever be seen by many. Sad.

------
limmeau
Nice article.

Some microSD cards are (so the article says) driven by little ARM uCs. That
suggests hacking opportunities: on-the-fly encryption, hidden partitions, ...
-- if the firmware can be tampered with.

------
barrkel
Very very interesting. It has me doubting the provenance of a Kingston SD card
I bought recently from a third party seller on amazon.co.uk; it has a silk-
screened lot code in the same pass as the logo, just like the dodgy one talked
about here. (Full D though.)

